# Internet download manager freezes my PC



## Catamenic (Mar 27, 2012)

Dear Support,

i am using internet download manager & it's very essential for me....but 6 times out of 10 when i click on uploaded.to links or in the past filesonic.com links , IDM freezes the PC totally & i have to restart , i am downloading just fine from mediafire & other sites , the problem is only with uploaded.to & one other site , i contacted IDM support & they said they have no problems from their side as long as i am using the original version which i am using , i have WIN7 64x & using google chrome browser mainly but the problem happened too with firefox!....i tried the support of the download sites & they also confirmed that it's nothing related to them!......what would be the problem then!....is it the operating system!.....or may be the Hard disk! or a certain software incompatibility!.....i am using original genuine WIN7 along with the genuine original IDM plus i already checked the hard disk health several times & i have no single problem with the hard disks i am using although i am hearing all the time the sound of the hard disk & particularly when the freeze happens i hear the hard disk sound even higher!!........kindly help me with this issue because it troubles me a lot!!!


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF 

What browser are you using? Was there anything changed before this started to happen?


----------



## Catamenic (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi,

thanks for the fast reply , i am using google chrome browser & nothing was changed in the PC before this started to happen.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you tried using any other browser IE or firefox to see if the problem is actually with your computer or the just the browser ?


----------



## Catamenic (Mar 27, 2012)

loda117 said:


> Have you tried using any other browser IE or firefox to see if the problem is actually with your computer or the just the browser ?


YEs , the problem still persists with firefox & IE


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Since you have mentioned the HDD 
but before we go testing the hard drive 
Uninstall the IDM and try to see if you still have the problem 

here are the HDD diagnostic tools from all manufacturers download on a different computer and burn it on to a CD and then boot the troubled machine with it and run the extensive HDD test 
Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

How to successfully burn or write an ISO-image to cd or dvd


----------



## Catamenic (Mar 27, 2012)

loda117 said:


> Since you have mentioned the HDD
> but before we go testing the hard drive
> Uninstall the IDM and try to see if you still have the problem
> 
> ...




i did test my hard drives so many times & everything turns out to be just fine......when i uninstall IDM the download of the browser never freeze , but that's the whole point of my problem , i need IDM.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

so you are saying that when you uninstall IDM everything works normal but with IDM browser freezes and crashes? 
Have you uninstalled the IDM and reload it ? 
May I ask what is the reason behind using IDM?


----------



## Catamenic (Mar 27, 2012)

loda117 said:


> so you are saying that when you uninstall IDM everything works normal but with IDM browser freezes and crashes?
> Have you uninstalled the IDM and reload it ?
> May I ask what is the reason behind using IDM?


it's not the browser that freezes......the whole PC freezes , i use IDM because it's easy to use & it downloads everything on the web.....browser downloader doesnt get the max speed plus it cannot download so many things & yes i uninstalled & reinstalled so many times.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Understood but the way I am seeing is that IDM is the reason you are having crashes so instead of it being helpful to you and saving you time (hard to believe it will download any faster) it is causing your computer to crash 
I would uninstall it and contact IDM support to see if there is anything they can help you with


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What types of downloads are you looking to manage?
Perhaps a different manager will solve the problem.

Have you contacted IDM support to see if there are any known issues?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Help pages Internet Download Manager - the fastest download accelerator


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmm, there must be something going on in *your* machine, Catamenic.

Windows, Chrome, Firefox or IE problem? - nope, others would be reporting the same problems.

What about your security programs, passive security settings?

Or insecurity - have you given the computer a thorough scan as per the advice from the experts here?

What's the 'other site' IDM doesn't work for you?

What's the free space % on your System and downloads drives? When did you defrag last?

At the end of the day, it might be quicker for you to use an alt. program/plugin for downloading


----------



## Catamenic (Mar 27, 2012)

satrow said:


> Hmm, there must be something going on in *your* machine, Catamenic.
> 
> Windows, Chrome, Firefox or IE problem? - nope, others would be reporting the same problems.
> 
> ...



can u advice a good alternative plz?


----------



## Catamenic (Mar 27, 2012)

wrench97 said:


> What types of downloads are you looking to manage?
> Perhaps a different manager will solve the problem.
> 
> Have you contacted IDM support to see if there are any known issues?


i contacted them before & they couldn't find an answer other than buy the original & i did , but the problem is still going on!....contacted them today...hopefull they can find a solution this time.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Catamenic said:


> i contacted them before & they couldn't find an answer other than *buy the original* & i did , but the problem is still going on!....contacted them today...hopefull they can find a solution this time.


This suggests that you had a 'pirated' version installed earlier, is this so?

Best Free Download Manager


----------

